# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  آموزش نرم افزار Turbo C++‎ 4.5

## Aminch.pc

سلام دوستان
ممنون مي شم اگه آموزش نرم افزار Turbo C++‎ 4.5 رو قرار بديد.

----------


## <<reza

دوست عزیز توربو سی پلاس پلاس کامپایلر هستش که کار کردن باهاش اموزشه خاصی نیاز نداره .
سوالتون نشون میده که تازه شروع کردین و امیدوارم که موفق باشید تو این راه  .
اگه منظورتون اموزش سی پلاس پلاس هست که می تونید کتاب بگیرید و از روی اون مطالعه کنید کتاب دیتل اند دیتل  
چگونه با سی پلاس پلاس برنامه نویسی کنیم به نظرم بدردت بخوره  .


اگه سوال خاصی بود همینجا مطرح کن

----------


## clover

فکر میکنم منظور ایشون طریقه اجرا ، تریس و خطایابی برنامه و دیدن مقدار متغیر ها در زمان اجرا و دیدن خروجی و تنظیمات دایرکتوری ها و تنظمات کامپایلر و ساخت فایل اجرایی و ... باشه که احتیاج به آموزش داره اما اکثر ما به صورت تجربی و آزمون و خطا یادشون گرفتیم !
دوست عزیز ، منم میگم اگه سوال خاصی بود همینجا مطرح کن .

----------


## <<reza

درسته clover جان اینها رو معمولا ما تجربی یاد می گیرم .
 ولی برای یه تازه کار چندان هم دونستن این مطالب نمی گم بدرد بخور نیست ولی پر فایده نیست .

شایدم حق با شماست . 

بهرحال که کمکی فعلا خواسته نشده .

----------


## ...StacK...

> دوست عزیز توربو سی پلاس پلاس کامپایلر هستش که کار کردن باهاش اموزشه خاصی نیاز نداره .
> سوالتون نشون میده که تازه شروع کردین و امیدوارم که موفق باشید تو این راه .
> اگه منظورتون اموزش سی پلاس پلاس هست که می تونید کتاب بگیرید و از روی اون مطالعه کنید کتاب دیتل اند دیتل 
> چگونه با سی پلاس پلاس برنامه نویسی کنیم به نظرم بدردت بخوره .
> 
> 
> اگه سوال خاصی بود همینجا مطرح کن


 
البته یک IDE هست که شامل کامپایلر میشه...

----------


## متخصص بورس

> دوست عزیز توربو سی پلاس پلاس کامپایلر هستش که کار کردن باهاش اموزشه خاصی نیاز نداره .
> سوالتون نشون میده که تازه شروع کردین و امیدوارم که موفق باشید تو این راه .
> اگه منظورتون اموزش سی پلاس پلاس هست که می تونید کتاب بگیرید و از روی اون مطالعه کنید کتاب دیتل اند دیتل 
> چگونه با سی پلاس پلاس برنامه نویسی کنیم به نظرم بدردت بخوره .
> 
> 
> اگه سوال خاصی بود همینجا مطرح کن


 
*یکی از دوستان میتونه این مواردوبرای مبتدی ها توضیح بده؟*

*من جزوه دیتل&دیتلو گرفتم ولی اولین برنامه چاپ متنو توو هر کدوم از ورژن های ++c می نویسم هر کدومش یک اروری میده.*

*توو توربو که نوشتم ارور داد که iostream پیدا نمیشه یا وجود نداره*

*توو یک ورژن دیگه به std:: cout ارور داد*

*خلاصه کلافم کرده* 

ممنون میشم راهنماییم بکنین،اگه برنامهای دارین که در ویندوز 7 کار کنه و بتونم برنامه های دایتل رو توش run کنم لینکشو لطف کنید

----------


## saeid99

برای اضافه کردن فایل های سرآیند به شکل زیر عمل کن
#include <iostream.h>در صورتی که بازم جواب نداد احتمالا آدرس فایل های سرآیند اشتباهه که میتونی به صورت زیر درستش کنی..option ->directories در اولین گزینه آدرس درست رو بهش بده..

----------


## saeid99

وقتی کد زیر رو استفاده کردی دیگه میتونی cout رو بدون std استفاده کنی
#include <iostream.h>

----------


## متخصص بورس

> برای اضافه کردن فایل های سرآیند به شکل زیر عمل کن
> #include <iostream.h>در صورتی که بازم جواب نداد احتمالا آدرس فایل های سرآیند اشتباهه که میتونی به صورت زیر درستش کنی..option ->directories 
> در اولین گزینه آدرس درست رو بهش بده..


 
در هر چهار گزینه آدرس tcc رو دادم ولی بازم ارور میده not found iostream

----------


## saeid99

شبیه همچین آدرس رو باید بدی و درایو سی درایو مورد نظر هست همچنین مسیر رسیدن به پوشه tc هم درست باشه...
C:\TC\INCLUDE 
اگه مسیرش درست باشه باید جواب بده..فایلی رو که ضمیمه کردم چک کن در محیط tC++‎ و نباید خطا بده ببین چی خطا میده؟بگو..

----------


## متخصص بورس

> شبیه همچین آدرس رو باید بدی و درایو سی درایو مورد نظر هست همچنین مسیر رسیدن به پوشه tc هم درست باشه...
> C:\TC\INCLUDE 
> اگه مسیرش درست باشه باید جواب بده..فایلی رو که ضمیمه کردم چک کن در محیط tC++‎ و نباید خطا بده ببین چی خطا میده؟بگو..


خیلی ممنون سعید جان برنامه شما اجرا شد. :قلب: 
مسیر پیش فرض تغییر نمیکرد و به صورت d:\tcc بود من هم پوشه tcc رو درایو ی کپی کردم البته turbo C++‎ 3

حالا نمیشه کاری کرد که من با همین توابع دایتل برنامه رو اجرا کنم به جای کد ها؟اگه لینک دانلود برنامه داشته باشین که باهاش بشه برنامه های دیتلو اجرا کرد ممنون میشم بذارید.

این کد هایی که شما دادین چه مفهومی داره؟البته بازم با این کد ها برنامه چاپ متن اجرا نشد البته ارور هم نداد ولی باز ران نشد

شما با ویندوز 7 کار میکنین؟وقتی tc رو اجرا میکنم میگه این سیستم نمیتونه این پنجره رو فول اسکرین کنه و یک پنجره کوچیکی نشون میده که باید اونجا تایپ کنم

----------


## saeid99

من اون کدها رو از sample های tcpp گرفته بودم ...
میخواستم چک کنم که فایل های سرآیند آدرسش رو درست دادی یا نه که متوجه شدم درست کردیش..
در مورد کتاب دیتل فکر کنم برحسب محیط VISUAL STEDIO نوشته باشه ..!!
موفق باشی

----------


## voiceoffox

خیلی خیلی متاسفم که وسط حرفتون می پرم  :اشتباه:  می خواستم بدونم تو کامپایلر Turbo C++‎ می شه به زبون C هم برنامه نویسی کرد ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  لطفا زود جواب بدین  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## miladdd_blue

ببخشید نمی دونم اینجا جاش باشه ولی یه سوال توی کامپایلرdev c ++  ورژن 4.9 


> clrscr , gotoxy


 اجرا نمی شه و ارور میده 
clrscr را با system("cls"); عوض کردم مشکل حل شد ولی مشکل gotoxy حل نشد فایل های سرایند اضافه کردم ولی نشد در واقع اینها اضافه کردم ولی بازم نشد



> #ifdef WIN32
> #include <windows.h>
> #include <iostream>
> #include <fstream>
> #include <stdlib.h>
> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <fcntl.h>
> #include <conio.h>
> #include <sys\stat.h>


حالا یه جا خوندم باید توی لایبری چیزی اضافه کنم ولی درست نگفتن چی 
دوستان لطف میکنید یه راهنمایی من رو بکنید ممنون میشم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ندارها

با سلام
من در زمان کامپایل کردن Turbo از آخرین ({ ) که برای بدنه اصلی برنامه استفاده می کنم اررو میدهد. :گریه: 
برنامه را هم با کتابخانه #include<stdio.h  > شروع می کنم

----------


## علی بهمنی جلالی

> با سلام
> من در زمان کامپایل کردن Turbo از آخرین ({ ) که برای بدنه اصلی برنامه استفاده می کنم اررو میدهد.
> برنامه را هم با کتابخانه #include<stdio.h  > شروع می کنم


سلام
آیا دلیل خاصی برای استفاده از turbo دارید؟ اگر پاسخ‌تان منفی است، بهتر است که از کامپایلرهای جدید مثل clang++ یا g++ یا visual C++‎‎‎ استفاده کنید. از این سه کامپایلر در زبان برنامه‌نویسی ++C می‌توان استفاده کرد.

----------

